# House moves during level 5?



## intermissionian (19 Oct 2020)

Does anyone know if house moves can continue during Level 5 restrictions? 

My flat sale is due to complete in Edinburgh on Friday this week and I was planning on moving back to Dublin then (into my own apartment which is vacant). But if you're not allowed to travel 5km, not sure if it's allowed? Nothing on the government website about house moves as far as I can see.


----------



## Sconeandjam (19 Oct 2020)

If you are moving back to Ireland then isolate for two weeks. No exercise outside and get food shopping delivered.  This would be classed as essential and comes under repatriation.  We had the same situation when doctors and nurses were asked to return to Ireland. Good luck with your move.


----------



## intermissionian (20 Oct 2020)

Thanks Sconeandjam! That all makes sense. I have so much painting & decorating to do I think in two weeks isolation I'll make some headway


----------

